# Did you know that there are cities in Turkey colder than Moscow?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

It must be because of high altitude. Strongly terrestrial climate.

For the month January:

Moscow:
The average high temperature: -4℃ / 24.8°F
The average low temperature: -9.1℃ / 15.6°F

Ardahan: (Altitude: 1827 metres)
The average high temperature: -5.1℃ / 22.8°F
The average low temperature: -17℃ / 1.4°F

Ağrı: ( Altitude: 1646 metres):
The average high temperature: -5.6℃ / 21.9°F
The average low temperature: -15.9℃ / 3.4°F

Kars: ( Altitude: 1795 metres):
The average high temperature: -4.7℃ / 23.5°F
The average low temperature: -16℃ / 3.2°F

Erzurum ( Altitude: 1860 metres):
The average high temperature: -4℃ / 24.8°F
The average low temperature: -14.3℃ / 6.2°F


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

*GASP* Russian climate how dare you!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Russkaya zima uzhasno! Russian winter is terrible!

Living non-stop in below-freezing temperatures, I can't handle it. Even the thought of all the energy wasted keeping the buildings warm makes me shudder.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And there's me thinking 10C below zero is cold.......


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Sunny and 68f here. Hope it stays nice for Mardi Gras and clear for the coming solar eclipse. I'll have to drive up to St. Louis for that one.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought Moscow was a lot colder than that! It's actually about the same as my hometown.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I would LOVE to visit Moscow at some point in my life.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Russkaya zima uzhasno! Russian winter is terrible!
> 
> Living non-stop in below-freezing temperatures, I can't handle it. Even the thought of all the energy wasted keeping the buildings warm makes me shudder.


Keeping buildiings warm in winter is not, to me, energy wasted. My idea of wasted energy is commuting from a suburb to a city job in a passenger car with one occupant, or even four, multiplied by millions daily, is collosal waste. Yet, that is all but normal in my country. Madness!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

SarahNorthman said:


> I would LOVE to visit Moscow at some point in my life.


Me too, but not in winter.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Cold Turkey? Of course! John Lennon even has a song about it...


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> Russian winter is terrible!


Napoleon and Hitler learned that the hard way.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Russian winters are cold because the coldness of the hearts of the people seeps out like sap from a punctured maple tree and chases the warmness away.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chrythes said:


> Russian winters are cold because the coldness of the hearts of the people seeps out like sap from a punctured maple tree and chases the warmness away.


That's very philosophical.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

znapschatz said:


> Me too, but not in winter.


I totally agree. I would never.....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My town is colder than Moscow.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Kieran said:


> Cold Turkey? Of course! John Lennon even has a song about it...


It depends where you live in Turkey. From city to city, there is huge temperature difference in Turkey, there are very different climates in Turkey from city to city. These 4 cities of Turkey have very high altitude, that's why these cities are so cold in winter. It is because of high altitude. If you live in a city at sea level which has ocean climate, the climate will be temperate. It depends where you live in Turkey. For example, Istanbul is a city which has temperate climate. It is because It is at sea level and it has ocean climate. It is near sea.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Chrythes said:


> Russian winters are cold because the coldness of the hearts of the people seeps out like sap from a punctured maple tree and chases the warmness away.


Characterizing an entire population thus is unjust. Please find it in your heart to understand we are all individual persons with the same mix of human emotions as anywhere.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Russkaya zima uzhasno! Russian winter is terrible!
> 
> *Living non-stop in below-freezing temperatures, I can't handle it.* Even the thought of all the energy wasted keeping the buildings warm makes me shudder.


Russians do not live in low temperatures non-stop. They actually have four seasons, including summer.


----------

